# Dartfrog tadpoles raised in red tea (rooibos tea)



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

Interesting article on dart frog tadpoles raised in red tea to prevent fungal disease.

BBC News - Exotic frogs reared in redbush tea in Gloucestershire


----------

